

Ask HN:How to make most of lean startup event tonight? - Rmaher

I'm going to the indianapolis lean startup circle event tonight and wonder if there are any questions I should keep in mind?<p>Thanks!
======
patrickod
Unless there are burning issues that you need addressed the best thing you can
do is just talk to people about their startups: what issues they've had, how
they've overcome them and the like. The advice and stories you'll hear from
people will turn out to be incredibly useful.

